# New Cat



## SifuPhil

Yep, roomie has gone and done it. After telling her that I wanted a period of time without any animals she brings home a stray cat.

I guess she thought 2-3 months was a sufficient amount of time.

Anyway, the girl who originally found him named him "Mr. Midnight", a sort of bleh name if you ask me - I would prefer CAPT. Midnight. But then, I call all cats "Mao" (The Chinese word for "cat").

He's a black and white critter and has a very good disposition. I'll post pics when I can.


----------



## Warrigal

Captain Midnight was an real life Aussie bushranger AKA Thomas Smith

He came to a sticky end https://www.geocaching.com/seek/cac...BEXD&title=thomas-smith-australian-bushranger


----------



## SifuPhil

You folks have such colorful bad guys!

I'm thinking "Capt. Midnight" might be an appropriate name for this new cat after all ... he's already stealing things and moving them around the apartment.


----------



## applecruncher

Look forward to pics and the adventures of Capt. Midnight.


----------



## Pappy

Found one of your Captain Midnight fans. Might want to nominate her as Club President.


----------



## SifuPhil

Here's a quickie shot of him ...


----------



## Shirley

Awwww, he's beautiful!


----------



## SifuPhil

I told my roomie I had to get a picture of him now, before she starts filling him up with Cheetos and processed pasteurized cheese-foodstuff.


----------



## applecruncher

ooohhh, very pretty! Blue eyes. A stray? He looks well-taken care of.


----------



## SifuPhil

applecruncher said:


> ooohhh, very pretty! Blue eyes. A stray? He looks well-taken care of.



Yes, I don't think he was on the street very long - his fur is in too good a condition and his socialization is too refined. The only thin I can see right now is that he seems to be a bit of a biter, especially where food is concerned. Hopefully he'll grow out of that. 

He slept on the floor at my side all night, so I'm flattered. That or I smell like tuna.


----------



## fureverywhere

I guess she thought 2-3 months was a sufficient amount of time.

I always felt 2-3 weeks, possibly days, was about right

He's a handsome guy enjoy him!!! I'm thinking of " Dogs have owners, cats have staff".


----------



## AZ Jim

That's a mighty fine looking little buddy Phil!!


----------



## Cookie

He's a handsome guy, Phil.  2-3 months is long enough to be catless.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I don't think it's too soon either Phil, he's a sweet looking kitty, give the Captain a big hug for me. :love_heart:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Very pretty! Hopefully he has a little more motivation than my P.J. does this morning......


----------



## SifuPhil

LOL Mrs. Robinson! What cats do 3/4 of the day. 

I discovered today at lunch that cats have some sort of genetic predisposition for tuna fish - specifically, when I took out the old can-opener and did two cranks around the tuna can, Midnight was at my feet yowling and trying to climb up me.

Two cranks.

He was in roomie's bedroom at the time, and the math went like this:

Distance between bedroom and kitchen counter: 42 feet

Time for making two cranks of the opener: 1.3 seconds

That means that Midnight covered that distance at a rate a little better than 32 feet per second. I suspect this violates the rules of physics - perhaps cats can transport themselves like _Star Trek_ when they want to?

More studies are called for. 

Thanks all for your replies!


----------



## Shalimar

Lovely cat Philly.


----------



## AZ Jim

SifuPhil said:


> LOL Mrs. Robinson! What cats do 3/4 of the day.
> 
> I discovered today at lunch that cats have some sort of genetic predisposition for tuna fish - specifically, when I took out the old can-opener and did two cranks around the tuna can, Midnight was at my feet yowling and trying to climb up me.
> 
> Two cranks.
> 
> He was in roomie's bedroom at the time, and the math went like this:
> 
> Distance between bedroom and kitchen counter: 42 feet
> 
> Time for making two cranks of the opener: 1.3 seconds
> 
> That means that Midnight covered that distance at a rate a little better than 32 feet per second. I suspect this violates the rules of physics - perhaps cats can transport themselves like _Star Trek_ when they want to?
> 
> More studies are called for.
> 
> Thanks all for your replies!


Keep us posted not only on the physics involved but Midnight's general situation.


----------



## Warrigal

He looks like a keeper to me.


----------



## RadishRose

Good luck with new kitty Phil. Get him some Ovaltine.


----------



## fureverywhere

Actually fish of any description, mine are fond of drinking through the screen over the fish tank. Oh and processed cheese slices for one of the oldest cats Boo. If you take out a cheese slice and make the first sound of unwrapping it...instantly two dogs will be at your feet and Boo will be on the counter meowing her furry head off.


----------



## applecruncher

> I discovered today at lunch that cats have some sort of genetic predisposition for tuna fish - specifically, when I took out the old can-opener and did two cranks around the tuna can, Midnight was at my feet yowling and trying to climb up me.



Phil, my cat doesn’t like and won’t eat any type of fishy cat food. But as soon as I open a can of tuna fish she literally flies from where she is )even if she’s sleeping) and is right there yowling. I let her lick the can, and she’s happy.

She’s almost as fast when I open a package of chicken. She loves a few tiny pieces of raw chicken.

It’s said that a cat's sense of smell is 14 times as sensitive as a human.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

P.J. won`t eat tuna-although when I open a can,she is right there. But she turns her nose up if I offer her the can or even a bite of the tuna. She won`t eat any type of canned food either. She wants her Healthy Metabolism dry food and that is it. I hand raised her from one day old so I guess I can only blame myself for her finickiness.....


----------



## AZ Jim

When we had our cabin in the mountains of Idaho, our two cats played outdoors  until evening and to get 'em in at night we only had to stand on the back steps and shake a box of their favorite dry food.  From wherever they were they came on the run.  They are such fun.


----------



## fureverywhere

We have a few cats who go outside during the day. Levon knows the sound of our cars. As soon as you park, he is on the windshield pawing for you to open the window. That's how he welcomes us home every day.


----------



## Pookie

Awww!! Pretty kitty!

How old is he?


----------



## SifuPhil

Pookie said:


> Awww!! Pretty kitty!
> 
> How old is he?



I'm not sure - estimates are from 6 months to one year. He's still acting like a kitten but he's got the speed and coordination of an adult. 

I wish cats had rings on them you could count, like a tree ... 

Interesting, Mrs. R., that P.J. doesn't like tuna - that's one of the very few cats I've heard of that do not. 

As for cats sense of smell - I can only claim to equal it for pepperoni pizza. If someone orders pizza within a 3-block radius I immediately know it.

I HAVE learned to curb my habit of running to their home and rubbing against their legs, however.


----------



## applecruncher

> As for cats sense of smell - I can only claim to equal it for pepperoni pizza. If someone orders pizza within a 3-block radius I immediately know it.
> 
> I HAVE learned to curb my habit of running to their home and rubbing against their legs, however.



I'm sure they appreciate it.  Also, be sure to keep your nails trimmed so the scratching on their front door won't leave marks.  :lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil

applecruncher said:


> I'm sure they appreciate it.  Also, be sure to keep your nails trimmed so the scratching on their front door won't leave marks.  :lofl:



:biggrin-new: Excellent!

No worries there, though - I've got one of the ol' pepperoni-scented scratching posts in the basement. 

You do NOT, I assure you, want to see my litter box ...


----------



## JustBonee

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 23762



Too funny Phil.

PS .... I have a cat that does not like tuna either.   She likes only hard and crunchy. 

And she turns her nose up if I give her milk to drink  ... the dogs take care of it.


----------



## applecruncher

> You do NOT, I assure you, want to see my litter box ...



Oookaaaay, I'll take your word for it, Phil. :laugh:


----------



## SifuPhil

Okay, another first for Midnight - I fell asleep on the sofa this morning watching CNN (yeah, no comment) and Midnight jumps up next to me, rubs my face with his and starts to curl up in the crook of my arm.

"Awwww" thought I.

Then he began that weird kneading/sucking thing on the arm of my robe. He kept at it for a good 5 minutes, then stopped, rubbed my face again and jumped down to the floor.

I feel so ... _used_. :upset:


----------



## fureverywhere

Awww no really take it as a high compliment...he wants you to be his Momma! You've bonded

And she turns her nose up if I give her milk to drink  ... the dogs take care of it. 

We adopted both our dogs as adults so it took them awhile to get used to a home full of cats. They love milk, and fish...I remember the first time I put leftover tuna down in front of Callie. He looked into my eyes saying " Um, excuse me human but dogs don't eat fish...". After a few tentative licks he all but ate the bowl.


----------



## imp

Isn't the front-pawed "kneading and pushing" thing an inbred instinct? I've watched tiny kittens nursing, pushing their front paws rhythmically against Mama Cat's belly. Somewhere I heard it's to stimulate milk production.

Cats are truly amazing!    imp

EDIT: Just thought of my little cat "Chip", who instantly perked up upon hearing the tuna can being opened. The crumbles left in it she licked out carefully, pushing the can clattering over the floor until it was spotless. Salmon? Sniffed, and turned away!


----------



## SifuPhil

imp said:


> Isn't the front-pawed "kneading and pushing" thing an inbred instinct? I've watched tiny kittens nursing, pushing their front paws rhythmically against Mama Cat's belly. Somewhere I heard it's to stimulate milk production.
> 
> Cats are truly amazing!    imp



They are indeed!

Yes, I've heard that this response is from their infancy and it has a soothing effect on them when they do it. 



> EDIT: Just thought of my little cat "Chip", who instantly perked up upon hearing the tuna can being opened. The crumbles left in it she licked out carefully, pushing the can clattering over the floor until it was spotless. Salmon? Sniffed, and turned away!



I've always been afraid to give the cat the tuna in the can, in case there are any sharp edges on it. I slavishly take all the tuna out and put some in a separate dish for them. 

I know ... I'm well-trained.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

imp said:


> Isn't the front-pawed "kneading and pushing" thing an inbred instinct? I've watched tiny kittens nursing, pushing their front paws rhythmically against Mama Cat's belly. Somewhere I heard it's to stimulate milk production.



We call that "making biscuits" around here...


----------



## imp

applecruncher said:


> Phil, my cat doesn’t like and won’t eat any type of fishy cat food. But as soon as I open a can of tuna fish she literally flies from where she is )even if she’s sleeping) and is right there yowling. I let her lick the can, and she’s happy.
> 
> She’s almost as fast when I open a package of chicken. She loves a few tiny pieces of raw chicken.
> 
> It’s said that a cat's sense of smell is 14 times as sensitive as a human.



In a Veterinarian Magazine: question posed by a reader, a vegetarian seeking to make her CAT vegetarian: Answer was: Cats MUST get an adequate amount of TAURINE, which is only present in meats. Deprived of Taurine, a cat will succumb within months.   imp


----------



## SifuPhil

imp said:


> In a Veterinarian Magazine: question posed by a reader, a vegetarian seeking to make her CAT vegetarian: Answer was: Cats MUST get an adequate amount of TAURINE, which is only present in meats. Deprived of Taurine, a cat will succumb within months.   imp



There was (still is) a large number of people who believe that their cats and dogs can be vegetarians. Even if the animals like veggies it isn't healthy for them, as you've pointed out.

They're hunters - they need meat.


----------



## IKE

SifuPhil said:


> They're hunters - they need meat.



Geez Phil don't even use the word 'hunter' around here you know where that leads. 

I'm more of a dog person but that's a good looking cat buddy.


----------



## fureverywhere

If he was taken from Mommy too early he might try to nurse you or fabric of some kind. We've had cats that do making muffins while mouthing someone or something until they fall asleep, sweet to watch really.


----------



## SifuPhil

IKE said:


> Geez Phil don't even use the word 'hunter' around here you know where that leads.



Oh, geeze, I totally forgot!

Let me state here and now, everyone, that Mr. Midnight has a legal license to carry firearms but does NOT own any assault rifles, extended clips or other items of such a nature that have been outlawed in this state.



fureverywhere said:


> If he was taken from Mommy too early he might try to nurse you or fabric of some kind. We've had cats that do making muffins while mouthing someone or something until they fall asleep, sweet to watch really.



I've heard that as well - thanks for refreshing my memory.

I left home at 17 but never used this particular method to reassure myself ... unless you count girlfriends ...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I`ve heard the "taken from Mommy too early" reason as well,but I have cats whose moms allowed them to nurse up to four and five months of age that still do it, so I think it`s just a comfort thing for them.


----------



## 911

Beautiful eyes (cat.)
Beautiful wings (model).


----------



## Ina

Hey Phil, how's the pirating business? Arrrg 

Oooo,  Mrs. Robinson, a calico ktty. I'm a bit partial to calico kitties.


----------



## SifuPhil

Ina said:


> Hey Phil, how's the pirating business? Arrrg



I be down ta th' bare bones, m'Lady! irate:


----------



## SifuPhil

*A New Use For Laser Pens - Cat Wrangling*

Roomie went to look out the front door yesterday morning, and she has a habit of opening it to do so. Of course, like a rocket, Mr. Midnight was out the door between her legs.

Roomie is screaming her head off, which is how I'm used to waking up these days, so I slowly get up, rub my eyes, scratch my butt a few times and grab my laser pen off the desk, heading out the door into the cold, raining November morning that is Pennsylvania.

The cat is hiding under the front bushes after threatening to dart into morning traffic, so knowing there was no time to waste with the usual "Here, kitty, kitty, kitty" I got into my best one-knee / two-handed shooting stance and fired the laser across the bushes and into the side-yard. Mr. Magic didn't disappoint me - he took off after the red point of light at warp speed.

I then did a 180 with the light and ran it up the front walkway, thence onto the front stairs and right into the house. He followed that light like his life depended on it, which in this case perhaps it did.

Results: One soggy cat still ready to play, one soggy Sifu cursing the elements, one happy roomie - she made me a chocolate cake for "saving" her kitty.


----------



## debbie in seattle

awwwwwwww


----------



## applecruncher

Yep, they LOVE the laser! :yes:


----------



## SifuPhil

applecruncher said:


> Yep, they LOVE the laser! :yes:



Ugh - the laser has become a new ritual with him now.

I keep it on the desk. It has a little key chain attached to it, and if I even TOUCH the chain he comes running from wherever he is and assumes his "ready position" - his body totally mashed flat on the floor, his ears pulled down and his butt wiggling.

I really have to try to take a video of him. I run him up and down, through the living room to the front door where he smashes into it and rebounds back, all the way back through the living room to the kitchen, where, because of the linoleum floor, he does a 180 while his claws are hopelessly trying to get traction. 

A faint excuse for entertainment, I know, but for me it's hilarious and for Mao it's great exercise. .


----------



## Shalimar

I wanna play too! Wait until I get my cleats....


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> I wanna play too! Wait until I get my cleats....



You _already_ have claws, little kitty ...


----------



## Shalimar

Shhhhhhhh! That was a secret, now people will know I am not a fluffy Canadian.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Shhhhhhhh! That was a secret, now people will know I am not a *fluffy Canadian*.


----------



## Shalimar

Hmmm. Now I am blushing. Geez Philly.


----------



## applecruncher

Phil,

What's really fun is to lay in bed - complete darkness - and point the laser. My cat runs and jumps like CRAZY! :lofl:

She also loves to jump up and try to get dangling ribbons when I hold then over her head.


----------



## SifuPhil

applecruncher said:


> Phil,
> 
> What's really fun is to lay in bed - complete darkness - and point the laser. My cat runs and jumps like CRAZY! :lofl:



Heh, heh ... I can just imagine that. 

Unfortunately, if I did that in MY bedroom he'd crash into all the priceless antiques and Picassos I have on the walls.

...

Yeah, right ... 



> She also loves to jump up and try to get dangling ribbons when I hold then over her head.



Mao seems to have the same fixation. Unfortunately, HIS fetish is the drawstrings on my sweatpants - you know, the two bits of cord that hang down right in front of ... well, a decidedly tender spot ... :cower:


----------



## fureverywhere

Awwwww Philly yer a HERO!!!! My story about critters getting away. Stop me if I've already shared it. Then again don't stop me it's cute. The day I brought Callie home they had fixed him only hours before. He was woozy but able to walk. I brought him inside not thinking he might try opening the door in his condition...dizzy and missing most of his substantial manhood.

Now I had a missing pup, I knew the police would way happy having a runaway male pit bull to search for. Just then hubby came home...I kind of forgot to tell him we had a brand new family member. Gentleman and practical that he is, he said "Get in the truck". Next question was "How much did you spend?".

Well I mean $200 for neutering, shots, worming, doing a good deed is quite a bargain ya know? The problem was as we crept down the street there was no dog. He weighed almost fifty pounds at the time. Skinny for him but big enough he couldn't hide so easy. But no dog...just then hubby's phone rang.

A neighbor we had never met saw him, ran into the house for salami and lured him into her house. They read the tags and she called. He had hubby wrapped around his paw within the week. Other miracle rescue was the time the animal rescue came by. Levon the cat, little piggy he is...got himself stuck in one of their feral cat traps. Sheer luck they knew he was ours.

But really, ya done good...the Cat Spirits shall bless you


----------



## SifuPhil

Thank you, Fur. That was a great story - I especially liked the part with the salami!

Back when I was married we had both a dog (German Shepherd) and two cats. At Christmas, beside their usual gifts - bones, catnip mice, etc. - each critter would find a small ball of provolone cheese, the hard, stinky kind wrapped in string that you find in old-school Italian grocery stores.

They'd bat that thing around, then lay down and start gnawing on it. Usually by noon the cheese was all gone.


----------



## applecruncher

> wrapped in string that you find in old-school Italian grocery stores.


I remember those from when I visted a friend in Manhattan many years ago.  And the delis...some of the best sandwiches I've ever eaten.  Yum. makes me hungry just to think of it...I remember the great smells.


----------



## SifuPhil

applecruncher said:


> I remember those from when I visted a friend in Manhattan many years ago.  And the delis...some of the best sandwiches I've ever eaten.  Yum. makes me hungry just to think of it...I remember the great smells.



Oh, those smells! 

When I would visit Little Italy it was like in the cartoons - the aromas would waft out of the stores in a visible stream, they'd hit my nostrils, and I'd float hypnotically to wherever they were! 

Unfortunately there are fewer and fewer stores like that left.


----------



## Butterfly

SifuPhil said:


> Roomie went to look out the front door yesterday morning, and she has a habit of opening it to do so. Of course, like a rocket, Mr. Midnight was out the door between her legs.
> 
> Roomie is screaming her head off, which is how I'm used to waking up these days, so I slowly get up, rub my eyes, scratch my butt a few times and grab my laser pen off the desk, heading out the door into the cold, raining November morning that is Pennsylvania.
> 
> The cat is hiding under the front bushes after threatening to dart into morning traffic, so knowing there was no time to waste with the usual "Here, kitty, kitty, kitty" I got into my best one-knee / two-handed shooting stance and fired the laser across the bushes and into the side-yard. Mr. Magic didn't disappoint me - he took off after the red point of light at warp speed.
> 
> I then did a 180 with the light and ran it up the front walkway, thence onto the front stairs and right into the house. He followed that light like his life depended on it, which in this case perhaps it did.
> 
> Results: One soggy cat still ready to play, one soggy Sifu cursing the elements, one happy roomie - she made me a chocolate cake for "saving" her kitty.



What a wonderful story!   You done good!


----------



## SifuPhil

This bloody cat ... he got out again! This time he wouldn't chase the laser. He crawled into some thick bushes and I had to plunge my upper body half-way in to grab him, yowling all the time (the cat, not me, although I swore a few oaths in a high-pitched voice).

Finally grabbed him and brought him inside. I now have a dozen or so holes in me, from both the cat and the bushes. 

Shoulda' got goldfish ... I _told_ her ...


----------



## applecruncher

You’re lucky you were able to fetch him. My cat contorts and gets really wiggly and slippery when she’s determined not to be grabbed.


----------



## SifuPhil

applecruncher said:


> You’re lucky you were able to fetch him. My cat contorts and gets really wiggly and slippery when she’s determined not to be grabbed.



Oh, he did too - luckily my _hands_ are still fast. nthego:


----------



## applecruncher

Well, for your sake, hope you don't have a "Pinky" on your hands. ("A very loving cat, Pet of the Week"...yeah, riiiight) :lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil

LMAO!

Wow, that was one wild cat!

No, Mao isn't that bad at all, thankfully.


----------



## fureverywhere

I was attacked by a strangers cat last summer. Never saw anything like it...then again our house cats have an understanding with me. No matter how independent your personality I am Oh Powerful Food Giver Person and all will obey...right down to rats and fish. But no this cat was nutso. We  walked by a yard late night. Sophie kills stray cats for sport, so I keep her back from bushes and anywhere a stray might hide. This cat came out ready to fight. I stood between cat and Sophie...frickin' cat I saved it's life and it put scratches in my leg I still have scars from.


----------



## Cookie

OMG!   Poor Pinky!  Poor Adoption guy.  I hope they both survived.


----------



## SifuPhil

Many years ago I had a cat named Psyche (I used to name all of my cats with a name beginning with "P" - obviously I was running short of names).

As it turns out, he was aptly named.

He was insane. 

He would hide in a closet, revving up until some poor soul - usually me - walked by. Then he would launch himself ballistically at my groin and hang on for dear life while biting, scratching and yowling. I would dash around the room, screaming and swatting at myself and running into walls like I was on fire until I was able to push him off. 

He would be peacefully sleeping on the floor, all curled up - awww! - when he would suddenly explode vertically into the air, do a 360 and then land again, sticking his landing perfectly every time.

When I fed him, anyone coming within 5' of him would be subjected to raised fur and warning growls.




I gave him to my ex-girlfriend as a Valentine's Day present.


----------



## fureverywhere

My brother had a cat like that. Poor soul was named Fluffy. I think the youngsters torturing it probably made things worse. But this cat was a monster...they even went so far as to de-claw the hapless beast and she went after you with teeth. Not too many cats I've disliked in my time...but Fluffy...NO


----------



## applecruncher

> I gave him to my ex-girlfriend as a Valentine's Day present.



:heart: Awwwwww, you romantic devil. :laugh:

There’s growling and then there’s _hissing.

_I learned long ago that a cat hissing is a warning and means GTFO.


----------



## SifuPhil

fureverywhere said:


> My brother had a cat like that. Poor soul was named Fluffy. I think the youngsters torturing it probably made things worse. But this cat was a monster...they even went so far as to de-claw the hapless beast and she went after you with teeth. Not too many cats I've disliked in my time...but Fluffy...NO



"Fluffy" LOL!

Cats like that are the psychotic mass-killers of the feline kingdom. 



applecruncher said:


> :heart: Awwwwww, you romantic devil. :laugh:



My wooing ability is known far and wide. :love_heart:



> There’s growling and then there’s hissing.
> 
> I learned long ago that a cat hissing is a warning and means GTFO.



So very true. It's the cat equivalent of "You gonna' die, sucka'!"


----------



## applecruncher

Phil, have you heard of Jackson Galaxy? He's a "cat behaviorist" and has a TV show on Animal Planet called "My Cat from Hell". (But there are some videos on youtube) I know you don't need his services, but fun to watch.


----------



## SifuPhil

Wow - thank you! I don't get Animal Planet so I'll head over to YouTube.

I've known a few cats that were gender-friendly, and I agree that it's probably due to previous mistreatment.


----------



## Butterfly

Several years ago I had a huge (100 lbs) yellow lab/German shepherd dog named Nelson.  We used to walk our route in the neighborhood and there was an "attack cat" who would lie in wait for us and would charge, attempting to attack Nelson.  Crazy!  One of Nelson's paws probably weighed more than that stupid cat, and Nelson, who disapproved of cats in general, would have cheerfully had him for lunch.  That cat roamed the neighborhood and we never knew where he would pop up.   Much as I disliked that cat, I didn't want Nelson to kill it, so I started carrying pepper spray.  Thankfully, I never had to use it.


----------



## applecruncher

That's funny, Butterfly. :laugh: But I'm glad you never had to use pepper spray.
Cats can sometimes be really nervy and brave. Remember Tara the Hero Cat?


----------



## SifuPhil

I remember Tara.

I've seen videos of cats chasing skunks, big dogs, even bears - they must have some sort of suicidal streak in them.


----------



## oakapple

SifuPhil said:


> I remember Tara.
> 
> I've seen videos of cats chasing skunks, big dogs, even bears - they must have some sort of suicidal streak in them.


The thing is, cats have never seen themselves so don't realise how small they are.:bigwink:


----------



## applecruncher

I also think cats are intrinsically arrogant.  They often think they are invincible.


----------



## SifuPhil

applecruncher said:


> I also think cats are intrinsically arrogant.  They often think they are invincible.



Unlike those of us who KNOW we are ... :applouse:


----------



## SifuPhil

Came across this video of cat commercials that I've not seen before - some great ones!


----------



## Shalimar

Love em Philly! My favourite is the girl on the pink bike with the kitten sporting a moustache.


----------



## Butterfly

I liked the "herding cats" one!


----------



## tnthomas

SifuPhil said:


> Yep, roomie has gone and done it. After telling her that I wanted a period of time without any animals she brings home a stray cat.
> 
> I guess she thought 2-3 months was a sufficient amount of time.
> 
> Anyway, the girl who originally found him named him "Mr. Midnight", a sort of bleh name if you ask me - I would prefer CAPT. Midnight. But then, I call all cats "Mao" (The Chinese word for "cat").
> 
> He's a black and white critter and has a very good disposition. I'll post pics when I can.



Hmmm, I hadn't seen this thread before....




> 2-3 months was a sufficient amount of time.



2 or 3 decades without cats is a good start!   I do like cats, am just allergic to all aspects of them.




> I call all cats "Mao" (The Chinese word for "cat").



I have a cat that is a maoist,  her nickname is Chairman Meeow.....


----------



## Cookie

These are excellent, Phil, thanks so so much.  I liked the cat roundup --- so funny.


----------



## SifuPhil

I too favored a few of them - "Cats with Thumbs" had that Python-esque twist; "Herding Cats" made me cry with laughter; "Silly Stuff" (bike cat), but of course I like anything with a Starship soundtrack and the message that we need silliness in our lives.

The Sheba commercial (dancing girl) I liked as well, but for more ... ahem ... _physical_ reasons ...


----------



## SifuPhil

tnthomas said:


> Hmmm, I hadn't seen this thread before....



It's twisted, just like me - sort of a blog, I suppose.




> 2 or 3 decades without cats is a good start!   I do like cats, am just allergic to all aspects of them.



That's a shame. 




> I have a cat that is a maoist,  her nickname is Chairman Meeow.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 24782



That's hilarious!


----------



## fureverywhere

Even the quick one of the guy making dinner and "Uh it isn't what it looks like!!!!!". 

I do think some cats know they are invincible. I took Levon for a ride the other day to drop off my daughter. Next to the school is a pond. There was this flock of geese. I parked there for awhile to see if he would notice. He hopped right in my lap and the geese had his full attention. His whiskers were twitching, tail twitching, chirping to himself. Even if he ended up pecked to death, you know he wanted to take on every one of them.


----------



## SifuPhil

He would have gone down swinging, ensuring his place in Kitty Valhalla.


----------



## SifuPhil

Two of my favorite things - cats and pizza!


----------



## fureverywhere

What meanies, tease the poor kits with a slice and take it away. Very funny though...the eating off the paw thing. Stumpy can eat half a can of Alpo that way...obviously part dog.


----------

